# Thinking of fostering for the first time and need advice



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I would like to ask for your experience with fostering. My husband and I are thinking of fostering for the first time and don't know what to expect. What are the issues and problems you have encountered with fostering? Any advice/input/past experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have fostered (unofficially) 3 dogs and 14 cats. The dogs all came in to the vet's office where I work. One was an 8-ish week old puppy, so all the lovely issues that go with puppies (potty training, chewing, etc.) of course came with her. Another was a stray that lived at the clinic for about 2 weeks waiting to find a home. She was going cage crazy, so I took her home. The hardest thing with her was how sad my dog was when she got adopted (we only had her for a few days). The last "foster" I took in is still with me and she is pretty much here to stay. She was a stray that was adopted out to an older couple and brought back because she was too much for them, she knocked the old woman down. She was going to be taken to the pound and as an 8 month old black chow mix she would not have had much of a chance of being adopted. So I took her home and she never left.

I also coordinated the pulling, fostering, and adoption of 2 dogs from a local rural county shelter. That was cool because we got them out of a crappy situation, but it was hard because they were totally not vetted, not fixed, had fleas and parasites, etc.

The hardest thing about fostering, by far, is letting them go. Letting that puppy go to her new home, even though I knew it was great for her, was so hard. Be prepared for that.

The cats were from a cat rescue and strays that I picked up. The hardest group of cats I have had was the litter of preemies that were supposed to be aborted but they were too far along. So they gave them to me to bottle feed (every 2 hours...) with the warning that they probably would not survive. I worked crazy hard with them and 2 died within the first week. The other 2 were adopted together and are great cats (I am just a tiny bit proud of my babies).

I have never really worked much with actual rescue groups (for dogs) so I do not know how they work. I would guess that their processes and such vary a lot. I can tell you that fostering is an amazing opportunity to help dogs in need. I fully intend to do it in the future and I hope it works out for you. Good luck!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

If you foster from a rescue or shelter you should make sure it's clear up front who is responsible for the cost of food/meds, etc. If they will cover the costs then how/when will it be delivered? If there is a medical emergency will there be a vet lined up?
Also, some dogs are simply not going to be adopted. Not due to a problem with the dog itself but it may be unremarkable in looks and therefore does not 'catch the eye' so to speak. If you foster a dog like that you need to find out how long the dog will be with you. Permanent? How will the dogs be advertised as being for adoption? Through Petfinder? Adoption clinics? If there will be adoption clinics who will be responsible for transport to/from and sitting there all day/weekend? 
If you have dogs of your own will you be able to quarantine the new foster until it has been vetted? Or will the dog be vetted before placed with you? This is a very important point since many of these dogs may come straight off the streets and can carry anything you can imagine.

Then the last thing with any foster; it will be so very difficult to let them go when adopted, just like craven.44 said. The fosters become like one of your own and it is bitter/sweet to say good-bye. 

In the end though, if you decide to foster, you are doing something great and helping in saving lives.

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I just fostered my first dog! It was sooo hard letting her go, but once they're gone it's easier to be happy about it and concentrate on your next foster. It's hard but trust me, in the long run its sooooo worth it! My beagle Hallie was supposed to be a foster but she came in at a tiny 1lb and 6 weeks...well long story short everyone got sooo attached in her journey to get better. The best part about fostering is watching the dog come out of its shell. They grow little personalities and finally turn into little happy dogs in a home setting right in front of your eyes, it's so great to watch and be a part of. My first foster was a little timid but loooved kids and it was great to watch her with my little sister, then to watch her in her new home with her 5 yr old mistress. It's hard but worth it that's how I look at it!


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been fostering for awhile, and the biggest difficulty I always have is saying goodbye after they get a permanent home, especially if I've had them for awhile.

The longest time I've ever had a foster dog was 18 months.
I missed her so much after she went to her forever home.

What gets me past this difficulty is knowing that I saved the life of this dog by providing a temporary home.

I have to keep remembering the reason I foster--to save the lives of those dogs that don't yet have a permanent home.


----------



## stacybean (Mar 12, 2009)

Fostering is great for socializing the animal and it's much better for them to be in a loving home than stuck at a shelter. The hardest part is bringing it back... it's so easy to get attached


----------

